# 3 jours en wifi bouygues NEO = 150



## alarache62 (18 Janvier 2010)

Bouygues me fait payer hors forfait mes connexions à des réseaux wifi: 150 en 3 jours, c'est normal d'après le service client car c'est un "mode modem".

Présentation de l'utilisateur:
macophile depuis 13 ans, lit macgé, macbid et autres quotidiennement donc utilisateur avertis +++ qui s'est retenu depuis 3 ans de prendre l'iphone et qui dépanne tout de même ses potes sous iphone sans en avoir un...

Présentation des faits:
Je recois omn iphone mercredi.
Mon nouveau forfait Bouygues NEO 3G illimité n'étant actif quele samedi, je coupe la 3G.
Samedi, j'active donc la 3G, je me connecte le matin sur ma borne wifi capsule, l'après midi à peine quelques recherches google en 3G
à 18h, je regarde mon compte: 24 hors forfait
Oups! Je coupe le wifi pensant à un problème et me dis j'appelerai lundi.
Je coupe le relevé de mail automatique, je coupe les push, le coupe le 3G

Dimanche chez un ami, je me connecte en wifi, principalement depuis les Apps: Deezer, Dailymotion, Macgé, Libé, Marianne2, FranceInter...

Lundi matin, avant d'appeler Bouygues, j'écoute mon compte: 150 hors forfait??!!!

La fille du service client: vous avez fait des téléchargements?
Ben... non, j'appelle pas ça téléchargé, je me suis connecté au net, en wifi.
"Ah, c'est normal, le mode wifi modem est hors forfait, vous utilisez un autre réseau"
et ce même avec leur forfait iPhone....
Rien à faire, juste couper le wifi de mon iphone et me connecté par la 3G
Je lui ai demandé si l'écoutes la zik de mon iPhone sera aussi facturée?....

Mes questions:
- ai je fais une erreur?? Rappel: en haut toujours le symbole wifi, pas de barre bleue mode modem et jamais utilisé de mac combiné à l'iphone
- quelqu'un ayant un forfait Neo peut il bien se connecté en wifi sans payer chez lui ou une autre borne?


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2010)

Normalement, le WIFI est GRATUIT et indépendant de ton fournisseur, en l'occurrence Bouygue. La conseillère t'a menti par incompétence.

Tu as du faire des accès data en 3G, mais de là à avoir 150&#8364; de hors forfait en 3 jours il y a un souci.


----------



## alarache62 (19 Janvier 2010)

cette éventualité me fait peur, mais je pense pouvoir exclure toute faute de ma part:

- j'avais coupé le 3G et j'étais connecté moi même en wifi: comment pourvoir recevoir en wifi et envoyer en wifi?? l'antenne est soit réceptrice soit émettrice il me semble (en tous cas sur les Macs)

- ne faut il pas qu'un ordi s'y connecte et pompe des data? Or aucun ordi à proximité à ma connaissance et je suis aller dans 2 lieux très éloignés (donc pas de piraterie ou c'est vraiment pas de chance)

- après renseignement avec un pote, sur les modèles bouygues, dans le menu réseau n'apparit meme pas le menu partage de connexion

- je n'ai à aucun moment vu de grosse barre bleue clignoter en haut de mon écran


Je cherche toujours où j'aurai pu faire une erreur??.....
Et que quelqu'un me confirme se connecter sur un réseau wifi chez Bouygues sans rien payer en hors forfait. (ça me parait logique, mais je ne trouve pas de preuve)

Au second appel du SAV, j'ai une conseillère de second niveau qui m'a indiqué ne pouvoir expliquer d'où viennent ces frais avant que la facture ne soit poudue
Je dois donc attendre sagement d'être pompé de 140&#8364; hors forfait, de lire ma facture et de mendier ensuite mon rembourssement...
Ils sont capable de me dire que j'ai 140&#8364; 35 centimes hors forfait mais pas de où ça vient....!!!!
Et je croise les doigts que ça ne grimpe pas de 140 tous les 3 jours...


----------



## iota (19 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

Si tu te connectes sur ton propre réseau WiFi oui celui d'un amis, tu ne paies rien (ben oui, c'est ton réseau WiFi, la connexion de ton fournisseur Web, tu ne passes même pas par le réseau de Bouygues).
Si tu te connectes sur un hot-spot WiFi Bouygues, tu seras éventuellement facturé (en fonction des conditions de ton forfait).

Dans la mesure où, si j'ai bien compris, tu te trouves exclusivement dans le premier cas, je crois bien que ton problème n'a rien à voir avec le WiFi.

@+
iota


----------



## Laurent_h (19 Janvier 2010)

alarache62 a dit:


> Et que quelqu'un me confirme se connecter sur un réseau wifi chez Bouygues sans rien payer en hors forfait. (ça me parait logique, mais je ne trouve pas de preuve)



Je te confirme que chez BT, pas de hors forfait en WiFi.
En revanche, il est quasi certain que ton option web&mail inclue dans ton Néo3 n'était pas encore activée. Et là, le hors-forfait va plus vite que speedy gonzales (moi j'était à 20EUR en 1 jour, ils ne peuvent pas facturer plus...  ). Ils m'ont remboursé par un avoir sur la facture encours, ce qui fait que je n'ai pas eu à avancer la somme.

------ Extrait de leur tarif DEBUT --------

TARIFICATION INTERNET ET MAILS 3G+ PAR PALIER AVEC MOBILE WAP COMPATIBLE 
Clients forfaits, si vous ne souhaitez pas souscrire à l&#8217;une des Options Internet et Mails 3G+, 
vous serez facturé par défaut en &#64257;n de mois selon votre utilisation par palier de Ko avec une facture 
maximale de 20&#8364;. Il existe 10 paliers de tarifs dégressifs en fonction de votre consommation à 
la &#64257;n de mois. 
Au-delà de 100 Mo, le Mo supplémentaire n&#8217;est pas facturé. À partir de 500 Mo, réduction du 
débit y compris pour la TV. 
Exemples: 
&#8226; Si à la &#64257;n du mois, vous avez consommé 3,3 Mo: vous avez franchi les paliers 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 
6 et atteint le palier 7. Vous serez alors facturé de la somme des tarifs correspondant à chaque 
palier, soit: 0,5&#8364;+ 0,5&#8364;+ 1&#8364;+ 1&#8364; + 2&#8364;+ 2&#8364;+ 2&#8364;= 9&#8364;pour 3,3 Mo. 
&#8226; Si à la &#64257;n du mois, vous avez consommé 15 Mo: vous avez atteint le palier 10 mais votre 
consommation reste inférieure à 100 Mo. Vous serez facturé de 20&#8364;(facture maximale quel 
que soit votre usage entre 10 Mo et 100 Mo). 

------ Extrait de leur tarif  FIN --------


Installes tout de suite le suivi conso BT : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/suivi-conso-bouygues-telecom/id316348390?mt=8
ça te permet de vérifier de temps en temps...


----------



## alarache62 (20 Janvier 2010)

J'avais installé cette app, c'est ainsi que dès le premier soir j'ai vu les 25 de hors forfait.
J'avais les data sur un truc ridicule de 25ko et XXMo et les 35 Hors Forfait
Là puisque tu m'en reparle, je le relance et hop, j'ai 30Mo sur 500 Mo et O Hors forfait

Lorsque à nouveau j'appelle le suivi conso, il me dit 0 hors forfait!!!!
C'est débloqué tout seul et le seuil revenu à 0   
Ouf!! Quand même incroyable cette histoire, le service n'est pas apte à voir l'erreur et elle se répare toute seule....

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

